# Help!



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi. I just joined the Forum and hope I'm in the right spot! I am interested in buying a Havanese puppy. I have never owned one before but did have a Bichon for 13-1/2 years. She passed away in October 2006 and I am lost without her. I decided on the Havanese because they are adorable and because I thought if I get another Bichon I would compare it to my first one. But I need some help. I have ready nearly everything on the Internet but still am confused. Do any of you have any recommendations for me. Also saw an adorable "Havachon" but don't have much info on them -- only that they are a "mixed" breed.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Eileen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Eileen and :welcome: to the forum. I'm very sorry about your loss. I can only imagine how tough that must be to lose a dog after such a long time of having her.

As far as your questions, I'm not sure what you are asking. What exactly are you confused about? What kind of dog to get?

I personally would not get a Havachon but only because mixed breed dogs do not have the same characteristics and personality as you would get with a Havanese. Are you only getting a Havanese because you think they look cute or because you think their personality is something you are looking for?

What kind of living situation to you have? Do you have kids, do you work, what kind of dog are you looking for? I would need more info on you before giving any advice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to add that I do think Havanese are a great breed but that it's important to understand their needs as well! I hope I didn't come off as saying that I don't think you should get a Havanese... I just wanted to know more about you before selling you into a breed that might not work for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HI Eileen!

Welcome to the forum. You've come to a great place to get good advice. I'm sorry about your loss. I know how hard it is to be without a dog, but you're doing it right by asking questions and doing your homework first and not letting your heart rush you into anything. Your best bet for a great result is to go with a responsible breeder. A good breeder shows their dogs in comformation events to be sure they are breeding dogs of the highest quality. They will also do genetic testing on their breeding dogs to be sure they are free of genetic defects and this will lessonthe chances that their offsping will have genetic problems down the road. You should be able to see the results of this testing at the OFA website and you should verify for yourself that the parents of your future pup have passed these tests. A good breeder breeds less dogs and has the time to raise you dog indoors with love and attention and many will begin potty training and socialize your dog well. A good breeder will screen you just as well as you are screening them. Ask questions! A good breeder will offer help when you have questions even after the sale and will have an interest in how you are doing with your pup. 
Quality breeders don't mix breeds. Their goal is to produce healthy, well adjusted dogs that meet the standard for their breed. A mixed breed dog is a bit of a wild card in whether it will be true to either breed in the mix. If a breeder is mixing breeds...do you really know that they are mixing two pure dogs? or could the two parents also have jsut a bit of a mix? If you are interested in purchasing a mixed breed dog then I would recommend getting one from a rescue organization. *I have nothing against mixes...I have a lovely mixed girl I purchased from our local pound.  I DO think it's crazy to pay the price of a purebred dog for a mix though. There's more info in this thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2021 .

Good luck in finding the perfect dog for your family! You'll get plenty of help here. What state are you in? There are several breeders on the board and more that may be recommended to you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Eileen. If you want to learn about a Havanese you came to the right place, just ask away. There are also lots of threads you can read on the forum to help you also.

I also would stay away from the "designer dogs" we were just having a discussion on puppy mills and mix breeds (on purpose) you can read it here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2091

Good luck and dont be shy, there is a lot to learn before buying a well breed healthy puppy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Christy we posted the same thread at the same time, must be a good read Eileen.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments and good wishes. My husband and I are both retired and will be at home with the dog most of the time. I want a dog who loves to be cuddled, is playful and loyal--and that sounds like the Havanese. I will continue to try to find the right breeder and I'm sure I'll be back with more questions! Thank you all so much.

Eileen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen, that sounds like the perfect dog for you will be a Havanese to me! Please do find a good breeder, it is definitely worth it in the long run, even if you have to wait more time than you expected to, it'll be for the best in the end.

Where do you live? I'm sure we can give you some breeder recommendations around you. It's also good to be able to see a Hav before you get one (I'm sure you will fall in love even more when that happens). You can always go to play groups in your area or to a show to see them.

Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Thank you all for your comments and good wishes. My husband and I are both retired and will be at home with the dog most of the time. *I want a dog who loves to be cuddled, is playful and loyal*--and that sounds like the Havanese. I will continue to try to find the right breeder and I'm sure I'll be back with more questions! Thank you all so much.
> 
> Eileen


Welcome Eileen,

I Havanese dog would be perfect for you!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Welcome to the forum ...
I know what a big step this is for you after having a doggie for so long . I have friends who have had Bichons Winston and now they have Willie he is a wonderful little guy but to be honest I like the Havanese a tiny bit better.. but Bichons are great too .. 
I do not want to upset anyone as I have a tendency to do that ..
I was also going to get a Coton de Tulear at one time and my vet made a face so no Coton for me ..
Just remember these little guys are like chidren - each one is a little different . It does not say where you live in a house or an apartment .
You may want to read some books on Havanese first as well . There are a couple you can buy on Amazon for reasonable prices .
There is a lot of information on this site - do not worry people like you asking for help . We are all willing to help and answer your questions .
A good breeder is so important - one who health tests and who has a guarantee .. Please do not be afraid to ask as many questions as you want of the breeder ..
The are breeders who post here who are very helpful but no puppies are for sale here..
Lots of wonderful pictures though ! Enjoy !!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! to each of you. I live in the Richmond, Virginia, area and haven't had much luck in finding a breeder nearby. I've also checked into dog shows in Virginia but couldn't find any in the near future -- maybe I wasn't looking in the right place! So if any of you know of any breeders in the area, please let me know. BTW, the pictures of your "babies" are adorable. I can't wait to get one!

Eileen


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Eileen to the Hav Forum!:wave:Feel free to ask any questions you may have.....don't be shy---there are not any dumb questions here---we can chat about absolutely anything.

One of our members is in Virginia--Thumperlove.(Kara)I bet she will post and help you with where her hav (Gucci ) came from etc.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Julie and Kara! I am definitely willing to go out of state. My husband and I were talking about going to Missouri but the puppy was sold. I hope I can find a breeder in the mid-Atlantic states just for convenience sake. So any help would be appreciated.

Eileen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Is Indiana too far for ya...???Not good with geography....so just thought that I would ask!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just saw this topic and that you couldn't find any dog shows in the near future. Here is what I found:

10/27 in Leesburg at Oatlands Plantation there are 8 Havanese that are entered to show in Ring 8 at 9:15am. 

10/28 (same location, same number of Havs) in Ring 6 at 9am.

11/1 (Thurs), 11/2 (Fri), 11/3 (Sat), 11/4 (Sun) there are dog shows in Virginia Beach at the Virginia Beach Convention Center. It looks like there are also 8 Havs entered each day, but show times aren't available until one week prior to the shows.

After that, there aren't any more shows listed until mid-December. If you want info on those, I'll gladly help you get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, you are a wealth of information and always so helpful. Thank you for doing that homework and getting back to our poster, Eileen! What a great place you happened on, Eileen. There are usually members with some kind of answer or helpful advice for you.

I hope whatever you decide works out well for you and your husband. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I just saw this topic and that you couldn't find any dog shows in the near future. Here is what I found:
> 
> 10/27 in Leesburg at Oatlands Plantation there are 8 Havanese that are entered to show in Ring 8 at 9:15am.
> 
> ...


Whoa Nelly! LOL.....I like how you are across the country and know more about what's going on in my neck of the woods than *I* do! ound:

Where do you find about the shows here? Is there a website?

How would I find out about the one at the Virginia Bch Convention Center? I have all 7 kids that weekend, but I bet a few of them would want to go w/ me. Where can I follow up on that?

Oh..and the dumbest question of them all...Can I take Gucci in her stroller? lol or can only the dogs showing come?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara when I look for any agility trial's I always go to infodog.com or the AKC website. You can search by state, here is a list of things going on in VA:

http://infodog.com/panels/va.htm

Kimberly is their any other way to search for shows? I love finding local events I can attend.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann provided the correct link, which is where I got the information I posted above, but once it pulls up that huge listing, you want to scroll down and look for any shows that have "AB" as their *Type* (which means All Breed). When you get to an AB show and want to find out more info, click on the club name to the left. The *entry breakdown *will tell you how many are entered of each breed. The *Judging Program *will tell you which ring, and at what time each breed shows.

It takes a little while to decipher it all, but I'll gladly help anyone read those pages if you need clarfication on it.

Kara, if you remind me that you'd like specifics on the VB Conv Ctr shows, the info is usually posted 7-10 days prior to the show. Some shows have a ban on strollers, and some shows do not allow any dogs that aren't entered. I'll try to look up the *Premium List *later, which is where all of that info would be located.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> 11/2 (Fri), 11/3 (Sat), 11/4 (Sun) there are dog shows in Virginia Beach at the Virginia Beach Convention Center. It looks like there are also 8 Havs entered each day, but show times aren't available until one week prior to the shows.


OOPS! I just went back to the link and see that I missed a show on Thursday, 11/1, which is also in conjunction with the Virginia Beach Convention Center shows, so that makes it a four-day venue.

Kara, I did go to the Premium List for the shows and Gucci would not be allowed on the show grounds. Sorry. (Page 5)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad you are back Kimberly, I always forget about these little details that are very helpful. I did learn if you click on any of the abbreviations in the “type” row it will give you a break down list of what all the abbreviations mean.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Thanks Julie and Kara! I am definitely willing to go out of state. My husband and I were talking about going to Missouri but the puppy was sold. I hope I can find a breeder in the mid-Atlantic states just for convenience sake. So any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Eileen


I know a breeder in South Carolina that is wonderful. I own 2 of her dogs and they are wonderful pets with perfect temperments. I got them from her when she lived in Pennsylvania. She just recently moved to SC. PM me and I will give you the information. I am not sure of the forum's rules allow me to give the information in the public forum so if you are interested please email me or pm me in the forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Leeann. Yes, I've clicked on the type a bazillion times by accident! Ha ha!

In addition to *AB*, there are a few other "types" where you may find Havanese, but they are limited. They include *LB* (and would probably be a Toy Specialty of some sort) and *S *(for Specialty, which is how our National show is listed).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Also for performance events go right to AKC's website and look under events. My training club puts on like 6 shows a year but they run them on their own so you would miss their shows on infodog. Actually a lot of the agility trials are run privately in Ohio when I think about it-which means printing and mailing in but I usually like those ones since they are smaller and will often let you slip by if you are late on the entry 

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OOPS! I just went back to the link and see that I missed a show on Thursday, 11/1, which is also in conjunction with the Virginia Beach Convention Center shows, so that makes it a four-day venue.
> 
> Kara, I did go to the Premium List for the shows and Gucci would not be allowed on the show grounds. Sorry. (Page 5)


Holy moly! LOL...what a darn "list". I will have to make a pot of coffee to get through all that! haha.

Okay, now HOW would I go about finding out when the Havanese will be showing? Or would I just need the Toy group schedule? I have a big family, so someone can stay home with the Princess. I also don't see where admission cost is? Only the cost to register..would that mean admission is free or do need to scan it again?

I looked for a website for the local club, but I couldnt' find one either, odd.

Thanks for helping me! I surely appreciate it!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Okay, now HOW would I go about finding out when the Havanese will be showing?


For Thursday, go to this link and wait for a clickable link to show up that says "Judging Program" (it isn't there as of this posting). It is usually listed right under the "Entry Breakdown" link.

For Friday, click here.
For Saturday, click here.
For Sunday, click here.

The Toy Group will show much later in the day, and will only have the Havanese Best of Breed winner, who will be competing against all the other Best of Breed winners from the other Toy breeds.

I will see if I can find parking & entry fees for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, so much for that. There doesn't seem to be any mention of parking nor entry fees in the Premium List nor on the VBCC web site. I highly suspect you'll have at least one of those fees to encounter when you go though.

Oh! This may be of interest to you since you are considering showing Gucci. On Saturday, there is a *New Exhibitor Briefing* and spectators are welcome. ("Exhibitor" is what they call the person who is showing their dog.) I have no idea what the content may be, but you may find something interesting in that. The time & location will be published in the *Judging Program*, so you can look for it in the Saturday listing if that is the day you are considering to attend.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

hi "welcome to the forum. My wife and I have two havanese sophie and dobie.If you do decide on a havanese don"t be surprise to find yourself getting another one also.that how special they are .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi 'havame' ! Welcome to the forum, along with your two lovely Havs.  Do you have one male and one female? There is a great thread "Introduce Yourself" in the coffee shop if you'd like to post there and share some details with us. We can all give you a proper welcome that way. 

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the continued support and wonderful information! I do have several good leads. BTW, I was told that the dog show in VB is Oct. 27 and Oct. 28. Just want to double check.

Also, what is the difference between a "Reply" and a "Quick Reply"?

Eileen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen, there is not difference between a reply and a quick reply... they both post the same way except that in the reply window you have the advanced features so that you can post pictures and look at all the smilies, etc.

Also, just wanted to chime in with Lola about Ahavapicaro. Kubrick is not from that breeder, but I have met her and have had a lot of breeders refer her. She has beautiful dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

EK8s said:


> Thanks everyone for the continued support and wonderful information! I do have several good leads. BTW, I was told that the dog show in VB is Oct. 27 and Oct. 28. Just want to double check.
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a "Reply" and a "Quick Reply"?
> 
> Eileen


Eileen, look up above for the dates of the shows. Leesburg is 10/27 & 10/28. Virginia Beach is 11/1 through 11/4 and there are links in the post to show you where to find the info.

The Quick Reply is just that, it is quicker. You don't have to be directed to another page to reply. The Quick Reply is easier for just simple text responses. If you want to use advanced options (smilies, etc.), then you may want to click the Reply to get to that page.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Lina and Kimberly!

I have e-mailed a completed Puppy Questionnaire to Ahavapicaro. Hopefully, I will hear back soon. 

Kimberly, I'm glad you gave me the correct information on the Virginia Beach show. I got the Oct. 27 date directly from a breeder in Virginia and I was planning to go to VB on the 27th. lol You saved me a trip!

Eileen


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Eileen, there is not difference between a reply and a quick reply... they both post the same way except that in the reply window you have the advanced features so that you can post pictures and look at all the smilies, etc.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Quick reply????? I've never seen that in here. Oh boy do I need forum lessons!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

I am going to have to come back to Corpus and give you a forum lesson! LOL The quick reply is right underneath the posts. Is that what you use? It says "Quick reply" on the left with the submit button at the bottom. Or do you venture on to "advanced"? 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan,
> 
> I am going to have to come back to Corpus and give you a forum lesson! LOL The quick reply is right underneath the posts. Is that what you use? It says "Quick reply" on the left with the submit button at the bottom. Or do you venture on to "advanced"?
> 
> Kara


We must have a different setup. Here's what your post looks like. I have a quote button on the right and on the left a post reply.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, but if you scroll down further is there a "quick reply" box? hmm.. odd!

When you hit "reply" does it take you to a new page with the smileys on the right?

Kara


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

EK8s said:


> I'm glad you gave me the correct information on the Virginia Beach show. I got the Oct. 27 date directly from a breeder in Virginia and I was planning to go to VB on the 27th.QUOTE]
> 
> Eileen--
> 
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, in that screen shot, you don't have the Quick Reply showing because it is one notch lower. Scroll your window down just a bit farther. If you don't see it, which browser are you using?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, in that screen shot, you don't have the Quick Reply showing because it is one notch lower. Scroll your window down just a bit farther. If you don't see it, which browser are you using?


I don't see this anywhere either.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, which browser are you using? 
When you look at this post of mine, what do you see directly below the "Post Reply" button on the bottom left? Do you see "Posting Rules" in a small box at the bottom left of the screen?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Like Kimberly is saying, if you can't see the Quick Reply window, you should see right below post reply the posting rules box. Here's a snapshot I took of mine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen, I'm glad you sent a puppy questionnaire in to Ahavapicaro! I hope she has puppies available for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It may be the browser you are using, Jan...or possible the "settings" you have in your user CP. Do you have the "enhanced" feature selected?

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes, but if you scroll down further is there a "quick reply" box? hmm.. odd!
> 
> When you hit "reply" does it take you to a new page with the smileys on the right?
> 
> Kara


I don't have a reply button. I have a 'quote' button. Then this box comes up and I can choose smileys from it. Here's a screen shot.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh duh, it is down further. I need forum lessons. When I said I was a forum ditz, I meant it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> It may be the browser you are using, Jan...or possible the "settings" you have in your user CP. Do you have the "enhanced" feature selected?
> 
> Kara


The who???? Ok, where's a tut on how to use this place?
And where is the dunce hat at?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Like Kimberly is saying, if you can't see the Quick Reply window, you should see right below post reply the posting rules box. Here's a snapshot I took of mine.


Do you get that with every post? I get it once at the bottom of each page.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> It may be the browser you are using, Jan...or possible the "settings" you have in your user CP. Do you have the "enhanced" feature selected?
> 
> Kara


Is this what you see?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, that looks like what I see!

I fiddled with the "enhanced" setting and it pretty much just allows you to see what you are typing in the box immediately, without HTML tags around it. 

If you go to USER CP up top and scroll all the way down, there are some changes you can make to how you "view" the forum, you can even change the color if you want 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, to reply to a thread you do not have to quote every time... if you just go down to the quick reply box (yes, it only appears once at the bottom of the page), then you don't have to quote a message to post. Does that makes sense?

Also, you can quote multiple messages in a reply like so:



JASHavanese said:


> Oh duh, it is down further. I need forum lessons. When I said I was a forum ditz, I meant it.





JASHavanese said:


> The who???? Ok, where's a tut on how to use this place?
> And where is the dunce hat at?





JASHavanese said:


> Do you get that with every post? I get it once at the bottom of each page.


This way, you can have one post quoting several different ones. To do that, just click on the link next to the Quote button that says Multi-Quote this message. Then, click on ALL the message you want to quote. When you are done, scroll all the way to the bottom and click on Post Reply (it's above the quick reply box on the left hand side). And that's it.


----------

